

Laravel - a nice PHP web framework (sinatra-like) - clyfe
http://laravel.com/

======
mikelbring
I've been an early adopter of Laravel and a contributor. Laravel really is a
pleasure to work with and makes PHP programming feel a lot better.

------
TaylorOtwell
I'm the author. Thanks for the mention!

